# Barb with a hood ornament



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi, 

Is there a barb varaity with a hood ornament. I have just received such a barb and i cannot find exactly what kind of barb it is.

warriec


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi All,

This is a picture of the barb. Please let me know what kind it is


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

oops, forgot to attach the picture


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

PLease help me identify this barb breed


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

Im Not Sure, A Mix Maybe? I Know Indian Fantails Have That Little Ornament, Archangels Have It Too....as Well As Oriental Frillbacks....i Think


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Thats what i thought initially but there are many birds like this i have seen with the breeders.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

well it isn't a barb well a full barb at least it does look like a mix to me though.


----------

